
Show HN: Create, edit and share beautiful tile maps on the browser - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/tileEditor
======
atum47
I've been fiddling with games a lot lately and one of the things that makes my
life easier is the possibility to quick mock up and design tile maps for my
games. I've been working on this tool for a while now, there's still a lot to
do but I'm getting there

Here's a quick video showing the creation of a simple tile map:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeTRE9vaS6I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeTRE9vaS6I)

------
atum47
For next updates I'm thinking about adding support for orthogonal maps (like
the one in isocity -
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/isocity](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/isocity)
) and work on the UI a little bit. Let me know what you think

------
summitsummit
everything loads empty for me. just wanted to play with the model in the
screenshot

~~~
atum47
you need to load your own textures. The one I used on the video is here:

[https://opengameart.org/art-search-
advanced?keys=&field_art_...](https://opengameart.org/art-search-
advanced?keys=&field_art_type_tid%5B%5D=9&sort_by=count&sort_order=DESC)

